# Just the facts on baiting laws/fine



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

I have overheard some bonheads say, "I am just going to keep baiting and pay the fine". Correct me, but I thought if you get caught it's an automatic 3 year lic. suspension as well as fine?

Second question, is baiting going to be reviewed in 6 months or is it banned for 3 years? 

The reason I ask is there has been a lot of hearsay, rumours etc..


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

As of now, the ban expires in Feb. 09.
The NRC is meeting today, and MAY take some type of action on the ban.
We will know later this afternoon.

The fines/suspensions are entirely up to the Judge/Magistrate in the County in which the offense is committed.
The Guidelines say $50-$500 fine, up to 90 days in jail.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I am in Lansing for the NRC meeting. If I learn anything new, I will post it later on.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

word I got from iosco county was they were pushing for $500 fine first time around. but this info is third hand,,


----------

